# Colt 1911 .45 disassembly problems



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Anyone have any suggestions as to how I can get the front plug/spring freed up? I just purchased this gun friday and can't get the thing freed up to disassemble the weapon to give it a good cleaning. This is an older model, one of the US government issue guns...


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Not sure what you mean by freed up. How far have you gotten? Is the bushing out yet?
If not, Push the spring/plug in with your thumb and turn the barrel bushing about 45*. this will allow the spring and cap to be removed.

*note* If this is your first time disassembling a 1911 you'll want to keep that spring pointed in a safe direction. I imbedded the cap on mine in a ceiling tile the first time I took it out. 

chris


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I did get the bushing turned to the side. Now the plug/spring won't come out. I couldn'e get the plug to budge at first--had to tap it with a small hammer to get the plug pushed in enough to rotate the bushing clockwise. The gun is in great shape, but it hasn't been fired or cleaned in quite a while. I'm guessing there's a lot of grit in the thing. I've tried twisting the plug and it turns, but it just doesn't seem to want to free up. I put a little solvent around the hole and hopefully that'll help it pop free...


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

hmmm... Thats a new one on me.
Even a worn recoil spring should be worth about 12 lbs. of pressure on that cap. The solvent might help.
At worst you'll have to ruin the cap and replace it later. Sounds like its due for a new recoil spring as it is.
If this is your first 1911, the spring should be replaced about every 2500 rounds. Full size (5") usually uses a 16# spring. Brownells has 'em for about $8.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

What kind of 1911? (Markings)

I've never had any problems w/the disassembly of a 1911. 
For the plug, do what Rupestris said. Just make sure you match out and wear eye protection!! Next, for the bushing, rotate it to the opposite side. Pull it out of the slide.

Does your 1911 have a full length recoil rod or no?


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

It's a Colt .45 Model of 1911, marked as property of the US gov't. I checked it out by serial number and I think it was built around 1909 if I remember correctly. I don't know what the recoil rod is. I have not fired it, and I think the last time it was fired was during a home invasion in the 80's where my uncle shot a man in the hip with it.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Early 1911s and many new production guns do not have a full lenght guide rod. They have a two piece set up that collapses when the slide is racked.
Full lenght guide rod systems have a hole through the center of the cap so that the guide rod can stay put while the cap and spring are compressed.

That sounds like one sweet piece of history you have there HB. BTW, where are you located?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

That is a collectors gun. They are shooters. Keep it in good shape it will be worth it later on.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Rupe- I'm from the Wixom area. 

I did some research on the gun before I bought it. Now that I think of the approximate serial number, I think it was built in 1918 (judging by the s/n category). I love the way the gun feels in my hand and really want to shoot it, but I've been warned that I should keep it in the best shape possible. It's nice having a gun that served our country during the war, but I also like to shoot my guns! Looking forward to working on it again when I get home tonight...


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Sounds like a nice 1911!!

If ya decide to shoot it, becarefull of the ammo that you use. The ball ammo the military used back then isn't like the stuff we shoot nowadays.
Some pics of her would be nice too!!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

CMR said:


> Sounds like a nice 1911!!
> 
> Some pics of her would be nice too!!


PICS!?!?!

No way. Pics are worthless. Meet us out at Island Lake and let us fondle/shoot/drool on it.:evil: 

We can compare it to my Kimber that is 84 years younger in a side-by-side shoot.


----------



## tbone5587 (Mar 5, 2005)

I had received 2 .45's from my father. One is exactly as you describe, and the other is the mark IV series 70. The first gun is pristine and shoots woderfully. The second was in sad shape. (gummed up, etc) I couldn't disassemble it either, so I took the wood grips off and soaked the whole gun in diesel fuel. I don't know if it was the greatest idea, but it worked for me. I have completely restored all but the finish, but havent fired it as of yet (hopefully soon)

If all else fails, maybe this will work for you?


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

The 1911 is easy to disassemble once you get the hang of it. W.H.B. Smith in the "Book of Pistols and Revolvers" says the following about the 1911: The plug should be depressed enough to permit the the barrel bushing to be turned to the right and the plug can be eased out. Then pull the slide back far enough until the rear edge of the smaller recess in the slide aligns with the rear end of the slide stop. The slide stop pin can be pushed and the slide stop can be removed from the frame. The barrel and slide assembly are now free to be pulled forward off the frame. The recoil spring and guide can be removed. The barrel bushing can be turned to the left and removed to the front. The barrel can be lifted out of the lugs, push the barrel link forward and the barrel can be removed through the front of the slide. Reassemble in reverse order. Hope this helps. All the best...
Gil


----------



## trotterlg (Oct 26, 2004)

I have it's clone. As I recall the bushing turns further one way than the other, unless you can see clearly that the plunger clears the bushing try turning the bushing the other direction. Larry


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah, I can bring my 3 Kimbers, customized Norinco, and Rock Island Armory also!!!

I usually promote shooting of guns, thats why they were made right? But if his is a collectors one, I wouldn't shoot it.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Well, got back to working on it last night. It seems like the bottom of the spring housing in the front is pushed up a bit, not allowing the plug to come out of the front. I had to remove the slide before taking the spring assembly out. This was not good as the spring bulged out pretty good, but then I was able to tap out the plug with a screwdriver. I completely disassembled it going by some directions I have in a book that I got. Got to cleaning a bunch of the gummed oil and light rust off, which used up quite a bit of cleaning materials. I got as far as putting the sear assembly back in, but I can't figure out how to get the hammer assembly into the right position with that sear assembly. I'm gonna look at some of the online directions and hopefully I'll finish putting it back together tonight. A lot more involved than my Glock...


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

These folks do a great job regarding disassembly instruction. Hope this helps. All the best...
Gil


http://www.surplusrifle.com/pistol1911/index.asp


----------

